# Using PC to manage recording timers on connected HR24's



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello,

Is there a PC software that allows you to see the: 
Series Recordings,To Do List of all the HR24's that 
are connected to the whole home network on one 
PC screen or multiple browsers.
Example: one browsers for each HR24. 

I would like to add/delete program timers for all HR24's from my laptop.

Thanks


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No, unfortunately there is not.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This member has a neat app to control DVRs.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186693
If you read through the thread you'll see that it's one way.
No way to receive data from the DVR to see what there.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 4, 2007)

jorb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a PC software that allows you to see the:
> Series Recordings,To Do List of all the HR24's that
> ...


This feature is available with Uverse and it one of the things that I liked about it. Sure would like to see Directv implement it.

Jay


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree. I'd love to see that stuff up in the cloud.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd like to see the iPad DirecTV app schedule recordings with the network if available vs sending it up the to the dish and beaming it back down.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

jayerndl said:


> This feature is available with Uverse and it one of the things that I liked about it. Sure would like to see Directv implement it.
> 
> Jay


Directv would satisfy a lot of *PRE* HR34 users by implementing this 
feature so you don't have to run around the house to every DVR 
to set timers, let alone trying remember what timers you have on
the other DVR's so you don't have program duplicates.

I believe the only way to have this feature is to upgrade to a HR34.

Mite take your advice on Uverse and go that route, at least on the Uverse system 
you can surf from one channel to the other with almost no delay or lag time.
The HR24 is horrendously slow in just going to the next channel up or down. 
Uverse is lightning fast, I always wondered how Uverse was able to accomplish 
this seemly basic feat in the digital domain. All other multi channel services have 
failed at this, including digital cable TV.

At the moment the only sane way to change channels on the HR24 is to use the 
program guide. (That is probably one of the reason why they have a guide "To change channels")

Thanks


----------

